# اللي يحب النبي يضرب يا جدعاااان



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 مايو 2012)

أنها 


:w00t:


"روزي86 "​
:warning:

صورة البروفايل 





















لطالما دبستنا ..

:smil8:


 لطالما بهدلتنا ..

:11azy:

 لطالما جعلت علينا مواضيع ..



 وجعلت سيرتنا علي كل لسان..

:t9:

 لطالما أدخلت بيننا النميمه ..



تذكر أعياد ميلاد هنا .. 

:Love_Letter_Open:

وتذكر ظروف هناك .. 



أنها العضوه التي أصبحت بمثابة اذاعة الـ F H J YT F K U FT العاليمه ..


 ومحدش يسالني ايه الاذاعه دي .. 

:new6:

كل اللي اعرفه انها اشهر من الـ  bbc و الـ cnn

:t17:

أنها العدوه التي حفرت فخاخ لكل الأعضاء..

:bomb:

 والقت بهم فى فخ التوبيكات الموفاجئه..



لطالما تحملت عناء أن تهتم بكل شخص لتفضح امره..

:t32:

 وتستضيفه فى مواضيع .. 


يستلمه فيها الاعضاء تقطيع وترحيب ع حئـ ربنا...

:999:

ربنا يسامحك ع كل اللي عملتيه ..

:hlp:

وبعد ما صدناها هنا فى التوبيك دهون  .. 

:crazy_pil

احب اقول .. 



اللي يحب النبي يضرب 

:smi420:

ويرحب بست الكل


ld:

 اللي هتوشف حاجات كتير خالص جدا هنا 


:t7:

فى نفس ذات التوبيك ده



اأستعدي يا كبيره ..

:budo:

وجالك يوم يا ظاااالم  .. 


:smile01



.....::_::_::_::_::_::_::_::_::_::....​
مرحبا بكي أختنا التي دائما ما تتذكرنا وننساها ..



 فوودت أن نتذكرها هنا لنبرزها للجميع ..

:big36:


 رغم أنها مبروزه وجاهزه

:t14:

 دا يمكن انا اللي بعمل دعايا لمذيع فاشل بيحاول يخطف منها الميكرفون ..

:766ah:

وهخطفه بردو ..


:10E3E4~1105:

ها بس ....


:t3:

.....::_::_::_::_::_::_::_::_::_::....​
كمثال نقي للمحبه وكخامه طيبه فى الخدمه وودت أن أشكرك روزي 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك 

.....::_::_::_::_::_::_::_::_::_::....​​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 مايو 2012)

احب أكون أول مرحب بالضيفه ..


وأحب أهديلك الصور توول 






































































كويسين دول عليكي ..لحسن شكل الصور موش خلصانه​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 مايو 2012)

اللى هتعمليه فى الناس هيطلع عليكى ولا ايه ؟ هههههههههههههه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> اللى هتعمليه فى الناس هيطلع عليكى ولا ايه ؟ هههههههههههههه



ييبقا أكيد هتضربي معانا .. يا موسهيل

:99:​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> أنها
> 
> 
> :w00t:
> ...




ههههههههههههه يالهوي ايه الكلام الجامد ده

طيب خاف علي نفسك بقي وروح اختفي اليومين دول لاني مش هحمك والمواضيع بيننا هههههههههه

بجد ميرسي علي روحك الجميلة وكلامك الاجمل اللي بجد مش استحقه خالص لاني دايما بتعلم منكم


----------



## روزي86 (27 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> احب أكون أول مرحب بالضيفه ..
> 
> 
> وأحب أهديلك الصور توول
> ...




وااااااااااااااو جامدين جدا

ميرسي ميرسي بس بردو حسااااااااااااابك مععايا عصيررررررررررررر:warning:


----------



## روزي86 (27 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> اللى هتعمليه فى الناس هيطلع عليكى ولا ايه ؟ هههههههههههههه




هههههههههه مظلومه خالص من كل الاتهامات المنسوبه تجاهي يا فندمه هههههههههه:t30:


----------



## روزي86 (27 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> ييبقا أكيد هتضربي معانا .. يا موسهيل
> 
> :99:​




هههههههههههه ليك يوم يالي في بالي30:


----------



## tasoni queena (27 مايو 2012)

> هههههههههه مظلومه خالص من كل الاتهامات المنسوبه تجاهي يا فندمه هههههههههه:t30:



هذه الاتهامات انكرها كاملة ههههههههههه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه ليك يوم يالي في بالي30:



عادي ...متعود أن الأيام دواليب .. ئثدي دواليك .. أما نشوف يا حجه مين يفجر تمااغ التااني ..​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> هذه الاتهامات انكرها كاملة ههههههههههه




ههههههههههه كامله متكامله واللي ينطق بعكس ذلك ليه عندي تدبيسه مش هيطلع منها

احم احم اديني حذرتكم اهو من اولها :smil8:


----------



## روزي86 (27 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> عادي ...متعود أن الأيام دواليب .. ئثدي دواليك .. أما نشوف يا حجه مين يفجر تمااغ التااني ..​




هههههههههههههه هنشوف والمواضيع بيننااااااااااااااا:heat:


----------



## white.angel (27 مايو 2012)

*روعه ... *
*تسجيل متابعه ... *
*لروزى الرقيقه الهاديه ... *
*بس يا كريس انت فاكر ان روزى كدة شقيه *
*دى زمان كانت حاجة تانيه خااااااااااااااااالص*
*دى دلوقتى عقلت وهديت ..... ومش بقينا نسمعلها صوت *

*انت بس اللى متعرفهاش كويس D:*
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه هنشوف والمواضيع بيننااااااااااااااا:heat:



أنتي موش معاكي غير الكلمتين دول ..


:99:

 بوئـ بوئـ بوئـ أنتي .. 

:crazy_pil


هخليكي تقدمي استقالتك قريب

30:​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مايو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *روعه ... *
> *تسجيل متابعه ... *
> *لروزى الرقيقه الهاديه ... *
> *بس يا كريس انت فاكر ان روزى كدة شقيه *
> ...




ههههههههه ميرسي يا قمر علي كلامك الجميل

ومنورة الموضوع بمتابعتك الجميلة واردهالك كده في تدبيسه من مواضيعي قريبا بالاسواق ههههههه:closedeye


----------



## روزي86 (27 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> أنتي موش معاكي غير الكلمتين دول ..
> 
> 
> :99:
> ...




ههههههههه علي قلبك قااااااااااعدة وهوريك30:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 مايو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *روعه ... *
> *تسجيل متابعه ... *
> *لروزى الرقيقه الهاديه ... *
> *بس يا كريس انت فاكر ان روزى كدة شقيه *
> ...



ممممم.. مهو يا دكتوره دا من عمايلها ..

وما خفي كان أعظم ..

 لو تحبي نرزع قنابل ننويه فى بروفايلها.

 معنديش مانع نكون حركة طالبان تانيه علشان خاطر روزي كتكوتة المنتدي ...:smil8:

​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> ممممم.. مهو يا دكتوره دا من عمايلها ..
> 
> وما خفي كان أعظم ..
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههه يا ساتر علي الواد الشر

طب روح يابني 









وتعالي بسرعه :t30:


----------



## white.angel (27 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> ممممم.. مهو يا دكتوره دا من عمايلها ..
> 
> وما خفي كان أعظم ..
> 
> ...


*لا ماحنا ياما زرعنا ... :heat:*
*بأختصار روزى دينمو .. متعرفش تلعب فيه *
*مفرفشه ومدوخه المنتدى كله وراها *
*وكانت كل ما تجرجر شنطتها وتغيب عننا فتره*
*كنا بنحس ان ناقصنا حاجة مهمه اوى .. وهى الابتسامه *
*:99:*
​


----------



## white.angel (27 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه ميرسي يا قمر علي كلامك الجميل
> 
> ومنورة الموضوع بمتابعتك الجميلة واردهالك كده في تدبيسه من مواضيعي قريبا بالاسواق ههههههه:closedeye


*واهون عليكى*
*دة احنا اصحاب من ايام ما كانت اسكندريه جنب بولاق :t30:*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه يا ساتر علي الواد الشر
> 
> طب روح يابني
> 
> ...



انا جيت بسرعه أهو ..

نعم يا حجه .. 

محتاجه حاجه حضرتك..

انا في خدمتك يا ماما ..

فى عندنا صوابع دينامين ..

فى قنابل عنقوديه ..

فى رؤؤس نوويه..

في شوبه صعيديه ..

 تحب نفجر جمجة حضرتك ب أنهي حااكه

:t9:​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مايو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *لا ماحنا ياما زرعنا ... :heat:*
> *بأختصار روزى دينمو .. متعرفش تلعب فيه *
> *مفرفشه ومدوخه المنتدى كله وراها *
> *وكانت كل ما تجرجر شنطتها وتغيب عننا فتره*
> ...




ربنا يخليكي ليا ايه الكلام ده

انتم كسفتوني بزوقكم بجد ومبسوطه بالكلام الجميل ده

ربنا يفرحكم دايما


----------



## روزي86 (27 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> انا جيت بسرعه أهو ..
> 
> نعم يا حجه ..
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههه نعم نعم يا كابتن

يابني اتقي شري انا بحذرك للمره المليووووووون:smil8:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 مايو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *واهون عليكى*
> *دة احنا اصحاب من ايام ما كانت اسكندريه جنب بولاق :t30:*​



دا بعدك .. 

التوبيك بتاع الدكتوره ااناا اللي مشتري حقوق البث بتاعته ..

 أجي العبي بعيد يا أختي ..

موثتحيل .. 

الدكتوره فى أستضافتي انا ..

قفي معي يا فيلسوفة العصر يا أيتها الفيلسوفه التي مفيش زيها 2 علي وجه المنطئه

رشوه أهي .. وهجيبلك كمان هديه سماعه للفلسفه فقط ..

:99:



​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مايو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *واهون عليكى*
> *دة احنا اصحاب من ايام ما كانت اسكندريه جنب بولاق :t30:*​




هههههههههه لالالالالا مش تهوني عليا طبعا

ده من حبي فيكي هوريكي ههههههههههه

كل خير يعني مش تفهميني صح يوووووووه قصدي غلط:t30:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 مايو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *لا ماحنا ياما زرعنا ... :heat:*
> *بأختصار روزى دينمو .. متعرفش تلعب فيه *
> *مفرفشه ومدوخه المنتدى كله وراها *
> *وكانت كل ما تجرجر شنطتها وتغيب عننا فتره*
> ...



مش بردو يا دكتوره ..

تصوري كاتبه تحت اليوزر نيم بتاعها .

.قال ايه موتغيبه لفتره ..

 نعم نعم ... نعم نعم ..

 غياب ايه ده .. 

دا احنا كنا نربطك هنا ليل نهار ونخليكي موش تخرجي بره بوتيتن 

:warning:​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> مش بردو يا دكتوره ..
> 
> تصوري كاتبه تحت اليوزر نيم بتاعها .
> 
> ...




ههههههههههه ده انت ليك يوم من اوله هتسلي عليك

حاااااااااااااضر:t9:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه ده انت ليك يوم من اوله هتسلي عليك
> 
> حاااااااااااااضر:t9:



ولا تعرفي تعملي حاجه .. أنا موحصن ضد  جرثوماتك ..وعندي مناعه يا اختي ​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> ولا تعرفي تعملي حاجه .. أنا موحصن ضد  جرثوماتك ..وعندي مناعه يا اختي ​




ههههههههههههه ابقي قابلني يا محصن انت:t30:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 مايو 2012)

فى حد شكله نام فى التوبيك هنا ...هههههههههه..طسيها جردل ميه خليها تفوق ..​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> فى حد شكله نام فى التوبيك هنا ...هههههههههه..طسيها جردل ميه خليها تفوق ..​




ههههههههههههه لالالالالالا خليك في حالك وسيبها براحتها


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 مايو 2012)

دي من الناس اللي بتنفضلي ..لاكن مسيرها يوم بردو .. وعلشان خاطرك هسيبها اهو ​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> دي من الناس اللي بتنفضلي ..لاكن مسيرها يوم بردو .. وعلشان خاطرك هسيبها اهو ​




هههههههههه معلش معلش:t30:


----------



## Samir poet (27 مايو 2012)

*اخويا بداية العمر اتفضل ادى الاخت روزى 
اللى عملتلى عيد ميلادى ليا






خدلى حقى منها
*


----------



## روزي86 (27 مايو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *اخويا بداية العمر اتفضل ادى الاخت روزى
> اللى عملتلى عيد ميلادى ليا
> 
> 
> ...




هي حلوه بس منفخوخه كده ليه ههههههههههههههه

بس مااااااشي عايزه ياخدلك حقك طييييييب انت في فكرتي المرحله الجايه بقي جبته لنفسك:t30:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 مايو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *اخويا بداية العمر اتفضل ادى الاخت روزى
> اللى عملتلى عيد ميلادى ليا
> 
> 
> ...



وأنا مالي يا عم الحج ..

انا اديتهالها مره ..

 أنتا قدمها بنفسك ..

متخفش روزي دي مش بتعض ..

دي بتحب كل الأعضاء ..

وع فكر موش بتزعق ف حد ..

متخفش متخفش ..

خش بقلب جامد واديها الصوره ..

مش هتزعقلك صدقني 

30:
​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> وأنا مالي يا عم الحج ..
> 
> انا اديتهالها مره ..
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههه:smil8:


----------



## Samir poet (27 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هي حلوه بس منفخوخه كده ليه ههههههههههههههه
> 
> بس مااااااشي عايزه ياخدلك حقك طييييييب انت في فكرتي المرحله الجايه بقي جبته لنفسك:t30:


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
اصلى انا خدى نحيف فحبيت اخد حتة من خدودك
ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههولا يهمنى 
انا شاعر واقدها قدود وهريك 
ههههههههههههه
هتشوفى اعداء المراة ههههههههههههه
وانا الزعيم بتاعتهم
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هي حلوه بس منفخوخه كده ليه ههههههههههههههه
> 
> بس مااااااشي عايزه ياخدلك حقك طييييييب انت في فكرتي المرحله الجايه بقي جبته لنفسك:t30:



أبعدي عن الواد وسيبيه ف حالو أحسنلك .دا تبعي ..هتقربيلو ولا تلمسيه أنتي حره بئا ​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مايو 2012)

هههههههههههههههه ده ايه ده حماية دولية والا ايه


----------



## Samir poet (27 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> وأنا مالي يا عم الحج ..
> 
> انا اديتهالها مره ..
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههه
وعاملى فيها قلبك زى الحديد
وطلعلت ابو فرفور
هههههههههههههههههههههه
حاضر هدلها صورة بس ربنا يستر
عليا منهااااااااااااا
*​                           :smi411::smi411::smi411:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 مايو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اصلى انا خدى نحيف فحبيت اخد حتة من خدودك
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههولا يهمنى
> ...



بس خلاص يا سمير .. هندبح البنت اللي ف الصوره ع عيد الضحيه .. ومش تخاف من روزي ..أضمنلك أنها هتفجر دماغك قريب بتوبيك..تخليك تفقد فيه الذاكره وتكون حد تاني خالص غير سمير اللي نعرفه ..متخفش هجيبلك عيش وحلاوه ​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مايو 2012)

ههههههههههههههه شطورين كده وانتم خايفين

واستنوا عليا ان ما وريتكم هههههه


----------



## Samir poet (27 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه شطورين كده وانتم خايفين
> 
> واستنوا عليا ان ما وريتكم هههههه


ههههههههههههههههههه
العبى بعيد يا شطورة 
انا انا  سموررررررررررررة 
القموررررررررررررة


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 مايو 2012)

نبدا ألجد بقا 




كفايه هزاار




روزي 



كوم هيير 



اللي عايز يسأل ويتهم روزي يتفضل ...


فتحت الجلسه​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> نبدا ألجد بقا
> 
> 
> 
> ...




هههههههههه وانا مستعده30:


----------



## Samir poet (27 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> بس خلاص يا سمير .. هندبح البنت اللي ف الصوره ع عيد الضحيه .. ومش تخاف من روزي ..أضمنلك أنها هتفجر دماغك قريب بتوبيك..تخليك تفقد فيه الذاكره وتكون حد تاني خالص غير سمير اللي نعرفه ..متخفش هجيبلك عيش وحلاوه ​


هههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا بعد الشر عليها
اة انا اتفجر وانتا كمان انما ها لالالالالالالالالالا
ناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو


----------



## روزي86 (27 مايو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا بعد الشر عليها
> اة انا اتفجر وانتا كمان انما ها لالالالالالالالالالا
> ناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو




لالالالالالا بعد الشر عليكم انتم كمان

ميرسي يا سمير


----------



## Samir poet (28 مايو 2012)

*هو الموضوع فية اسئلة لى اختنا روزى عشان عاوز افجر كم قنبلة كدا على الماشى وانزل بى صاروخ الاسئلة  النوووية
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 مايو 2012)

مدش ناوي يخلينا نستفتح ... 


طوووويب ااا موسهيل 


روزي الجميله 


ااسمك ..سنك ..عنوانك

:99:

كُليتك  ..؟

أتخرجتي أمته ..؟ وأتخرجتي من مدرسة ايه ..وأتخرجتي وأنتي ف ابتدائيه ولا أعدايه ..؟
:t30:
عندك كام أخ ..مركزك الكام فيهم  ..؟
:t30:
مين أكترحد بتحبيه وقريبه منو ف أخواتك  ..؟
:t30:
ماما وبابا ..كلمينا عنهم شويه  ..؟
:t30:
صحباتك فى المنطقه ..كام واحده  ..؟
:t30:
صحباتك فى الكنيسه كام واحده  ..؟
:t30:
صحباتك اللي بيخدمو معاكي كام واحده  ..؟
:t30:
أيه نوع خدمتك ف الكنيسه  ..؟
:t30:
بتروحي الكنيسه كل يوم .. ..؟
:t30:
كلمينا عن دراستك من كيجي وان لحد ما خلثتي خالث ..؟
:t30:
هل أنتي مخبوطه .. قصدي مخطوبه ..فى حد أتقدملك.. ولا ممكن تطلعي جده وليكي 3000 حفيد .. ..؟
:t30:
طولك ..وزنك .. لون بشرتك .. هل انتي قلم رصاص ولا قلم كوريكتر..؟ ..علشان يمكن اشتغل خاطبه ولا حااكه.. ..؟
:t30:
أيه اللي جابك هنا .. تعرفي حد شخصيا علي المنتدي .. قولي قولي سرك فى كنكه  ..؟
:t30:
يومك بيبقا عامل ازاي كل يوم .. طبعا اللي بتنامي فيه بتصحي فيه حااكه معروفه.. ..؟
:t30:
لو انتي مكافحه وبتشتغلي .. يا تري يا هل تري ..بتشتغلي اييييييه .. (ع فكره البطاطا اللي بتبعيها محررروقه) ..؟
:t30:
مين أقرب صديقه لقلبك .. أسمها ايه .. هنا علي المنتدي و فى حياتك ..  ..؟
:t30:
بتكتبي خواطر من أمتي ..وليه مش شايفين جديد .. ..؟
:t30:
بترسمي .. لاء طبعا ..طب ايه اكتر رسمه ليكي حبتيها ..يا عم لحج قولتلك مش برسم  ..؟
:t30:
الطبييييييييييخ .. بتعرفي تطبخي يا سيدة منزلك القادمه ..ولا بتحرقي الرز .. ..؟
:t30:
الأكلات اللي بتبوظيها ئثدي اللي بتطبخيها ..  ..؟
:t30:
عرفي الملوخيه بالأنارب ..؟ما هي الباستافلورا ..؟
:t30:
هل بتستخدمي ف غسيل المواعين ..فيري ولا بريل ولا بتكروتي ف الغسيل ..قولي قولي متتكسفيش.. ..؟
:t30:
هل بتستخدمي أريال ولا تايد .. ولا بتغسلي ف طشت بدائي .. خخخخخخخ ..؟
:t30:
هل أنت بتتعضبي ..شكلك بيبقا عالم ازاي لما تتعصبي .. أتعصبي كدا وورينا  ..؟

:t30:

كفايه عليكي لحد كدا لحسن تفطسي مني ..  ..؟










​


----------



## روزي86 (28 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> روزي الجميله
> 
> 
> ااسمك ..سنك ..عنوانك
> ...




ههههههههههه اعتبرني فطست يا مفتري انت:gun:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 مايو 2012)

*ردود جمييله جمييله ... متااابعا التفطيس ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (28 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *ردود جمييله جمييله ... متااابعا التفطيس ههههههههههههههه*




ههههههههههه ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

منورة وبلاش تفرحي فياااااااااااا:gun:


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (28 مايو 2012)

*يا اهلا بيكى منورة الموضوع*

*انا حبيت اشارك مع اخويا بداية العمر فى الاسئلة لان حاسس الاسئلة صعبة عليكى ووخده اتجاه سياسى*​ 

عضو نفسك تعرف معنى اسمه؟؟ 

عضو تقوليله (الله يسامحك )

هل تعجبك اداره المنتدي 

ايه اكتر قسم بتحبيه هنا ؟؟ وليه ؟

هل تري ان اداره المنتدي تتعامل بعدل مع الجميع؟

ماهو تقييمك لهذا المنتدى بصراحه ؟

اي الدول تتمنى ان تزوريها؟

.ايهما اهم شهادتك الجامعيه أم الزواج ؟

هل تعترفى بشيء اسمه الصداقه بين الرجل والمرأة ؟

ماذا تفعلى اول شيء اذا ربحتى مليون جنية؟

مين من الكتاب بتحبي تقرأي ليه ،إذا كنتي من هواة القراءة؟

بتحبى كليتك ولا دخلتيها علشان المجموع

تحبي الكولا اكتر ولا البيبسي (شوية بواخة)

واخيرا وليس اخرا  ايه هو تعريف الهدف من  وجهة نظرك ؟؟؟ووصلتيله ولا لسه؟؟ولو لسه زى ما انا حاسس بتحاولى توصلى ولا مطنشة الموضوع؟؟؟


انا عارفة اني غلست عليكي متحملاني لحد الوقتي ولا لأ...؟؟؟؟؟


بإمكانك حذف إجابتين أو الإستعانة بصديق


----------



## روزي86 (28 مايو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> *يا اهلا بيكى منورة الموضوع*
> 
> *انا حبيت اشارك مع اخويا بداية العمر فى الاسئلة لان حاسس الاسئلة صعبة عليكى ووخده اتجاه سياسى*​
> هههههههههههه اهلا بيك منور الموضوع
> ...



لالالالالالالا انا جاوبت علي كل الاسئلة بكل امانه

شكرا ليك


----------



## Samir poet (28 مايو 2012)

*





عارفة لو مش هتجوبى هعمل فيكى اية اهو بين فى الصورة
 وادى الاسئلة كاملة ولالسة كمااااااااااااااان
 س١:ممكن بيوم من الأيام تجدين قلبكِ بين كفوف شخص كنتِ تكرهينه؟
  س٢:كم مره أحببتِ فيها؟
  س٣:هل تعيشين قصة حب ممزوجةً بالغرام في هاذا الآن؟
  س٤:كم مره قلتِ أحبك صادقةً من كل قلبكِ؟
  س٥:ماهي الخيانه بمفهومكِ؟
  س٦:بنظركِ هل الحب قبل الزواج أفضل أم بعده؟
  س٧:بماذا تفسرين هاذه الجمله((التضحيه من أجل الحب))؟وهل تشغلُ حيزاً في قاموسك؟
  س٨:ماهي الصفات التي تجذبكِ بالرجل أو بالأصح صفات فارس أحلامكِ؟
  س٩:هل نوع حبكِ يختلف من شخص لأخر؟إذا كانت إجابتكِ نعم فكيف ذلك؟
  س١٠:هل ستأتي لحظة وداع تفرق بينك وبينه؟ماهي؟
  س١١:إذا كانت نظرتك للحب تافهه!! فما سبب ذلك؟
  س١٢: الكرامه أم الحب؟وماهو السبب الذي جعلني اربطهما ببعض؟
  س١٣:باءت معركة الحب الأولى بالفشل فهل ستخوضين معركة حب بعدها أم ستترددين؟
 






















 مارايك  جاوبى كمان على هذة الاسئلة التى تحتار فيها البنات
عشرة اسئلة فى الحب حيرت البنات على مر التاريخ

هل يوجد لها اجابة حقيقة الصراحه اهم شىء مع النفس




السؤال الأول


 أذا  أضطررت يوم الى الأبتعاد عن شخص لا تريد الأبتعاد عنه دون حتى أن تببر  له  السبب من ذلك فماذاتتوقع أن تكون ردت فعله هل سوف يبتعد؟ ام ماذا سوف  يكون  موقفه ؟ 


 السؤال الثانى


 هل الحب بداية أبتسامة أم مقدمة دمعة ؟


 السؤال الثالث


 هل صحيح أن أحلى ما فى الحب عذابه ؟


 السؤال الرابع


 هل الحب شك و ثقة أم راحة وتعب ؟


 السؤال الخامس


 الى أى مدى يمكن كتمان الحب فى القلب ؟


 السؤال السادس


 هل يوجد فى هذا الزمن من يخاف الحب ؟


 السؤال السابع


 ماذا يعنى الحب بالنسبة لك ؟


 السؤال الثامن


 أيهما يحب أولا العين و لا الأذن ؟


 السؤال التاسع


 هل الحب أنتصار للقلب أم هزيمة العقل ؟


 السؤال العاشر


 متى يمكن أن تكذب مشاعر من يحبك ؟ 
 هذي أسئلة جريئة للبنات فقط...
 أتمني تجابى عليها بصراحة يلا نبدأ...

 1-أسمك؟
 2-عمرك؟
 4-هواياتك؟
 5-السنة الدراسية؟
 6-أيش المواصفات اللي تطلبينها لزوجك؟
 7-لما تتزوجي حيكون زواج حب و لا عشان ماله؟
 8-تفكيرك في أمك دايما زين ولا مرات.......؟
 9-عمرك كذبت كذبة كبيرة ولسا مستمرة عليها؟
 10-عمرك غلطت علي بنت غلطة كبيرة بس مانت ندمانة عليها؟
  اتمني تجابى بصراحة....*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 مايو 2012)

ابنتى الجميلة/روزى
كل سنة وانت طيبة الرب يسعدك ويحفظك


----------



## روزي86 (28 مايو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




انا جاوبت بكل صراحة

شكرا ليك يا سمير


----------



## روزي86 (28 مايو 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> ابنتى الجميلة/روزى
> كل سنة وانت طيبة الرب يسعدك ويحفظك




ربنا يخليك يا استاذي

ميرسي لحضرتك


----------



## Samir poet (28 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يخليك يا استاذي
> 
> ميرسي لحضرتك


*ميرسى بجد اختى الحبيبة دول بقا اخر شوية اسئلة ليا وبى كدا ينتهى دورى بس جاوبى على الكل بى بصراحة
هخههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*
*. ماذا ستكتب لنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليله ؟


* *2. اذا اردت ان تبكي الان , فعلى من تبكي؟


* *من ستختار ليمسح دموعك ؟


* *3.لو خيروك بين حبيبك وبين اعز صديق فمن تختار ؟


* *4.ماهو تقييمك لهذا المنتدى بصراحه ؟


* *5.من يسكن قلبك؟


* *6.هل تعتقد ان حظك سيئ؟


* *7.هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام؟


* *8.((مستحيل انساك)) لمن تقولها ؟


* *9.(( اللي راح راح وماتفيد كلمة ياريت )) 
* *إذا أردت ان توجه هذه العباره لنفسك, فماذا تقصد بها ؟


* *10.(( انت كل شيء بحياتي )) لمن تقولها ؟


* *11.متى اخر مره بكيت؟


* *12.اي الدول تتمنى ان تزورها ؟


* *13.هل لديك الجرأه ان تقول عمرك أمامنا ؟


* *14.هل انت راضي عن نفسك ؟


* *15.هل تؤيد الزواج العاطفي ام الزواج التقليدي ؟ ولماذا ؟



* *16.هل تعترف بشيء اسمه الصداقه بين الرجل والمرأة ؟


* *17.هل انت مدمن تفكير؟


* *18.من هو اكثر شخص تفكر فيه؟



* *19.اذا تم تعيينك ملكا لجميع البلاد العربيه فما اول قرار ستتخذه ؟


* *20.هل تكره شخص بشده في حياتك ؟


* *21.هل ملابس الشخص امامك تؤثر فيك لتأخذ عنه انطباع ؟؟


* *22.ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجب به ؟



* *23.حكمة تؤمن بها جدا؟؟


* *24.عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟


* *25.ماهو اجمل اسم لولد واجمل اسم لبنت من وجهة نظرك؟


* *26.ماذا تفعل اول شيء اذا ربحت مليون ؟

27.هل انت من لديهم رغبة حب التملك واذا تملك الشيء اصابه الملل منه ؟

28.اعتذار تريد ان تقدمه لمن؟* *


اسئلة كرسي الاعتراف محرجة* *

من اعز اصدقائك في المنتدى؟* *


 يوم لما تكون متضايق قوي وين بترووووووح ؟* *


 امتى اخر مره اتخانقت مع واحد و ضربته ليه ؟ ؟ * *


اسئلة كرسي الاعتراف قوية* *

 لو عايز تضرب حد هنا .. هتضرب مين ؟؟* *


 عضو توقيعه روعه..( )* *


 عضو نشيط... ( ) * *


 عضو رزه... ( )* *


 عضو مفقود... ( )* *


 عضو تفرح بوجوده .. ( )* *


 عضو تحسه واثق من نفسه ... ( )* *


 عضو داخل مزاجك ... ( )* *


 عضو يغيضك .. ( )* *


 عضو تتمنى تلقتي به ... ( )* *


 عضو مثقف... ( )* *


 عضو تخاف يوم أتشوف اسمه موجود..( )* *


 عضو ودك تغير اسمه ... ( )* *


 عضو ودك تعرف معنى اسمه ... ( )* *


 عضو تحس انه شيبه... ( )* *


 عضو ودك تتضارب معاه ... ( )* *


 عضــو تحس أن فيه خــمول (كسل ) ... ( )* *


 عضــو يجذبـك بأسلوبه وطريقـة ردوده ... ( )* *


 عضـو أحيانا ينرفزك بـ ردوده ...( )* *


 عضو ودك تقول له صح لسانك .. ( )* *


 عضو أتحس انه طموح ... ( )* *


 عضو تحس انه لووووووتي...( )* *


 عضو تحسه طفولي .. ( )* *


 عضــو يناسبه لـقب المحبوب ... ( ) * *


 عضو تقوله (( ماينساك أبد قلبي )) ... ( )* *


 عضو تقوله (( الله يسامحك )) ..* *

اسئلة جديدة لكرسى الاعتراف* *
نــبدأ

1-اسمك المستعار ؟

2-سبب اختيارك لهذاالاسم ؟

3-الهوايات ؟

4-افضل شهـر بالسنه والسبب ؟ 

5-حلمك في الحياة؟

6-أجمل سنوات مرت عليك؟

7-البرامج المفضلة؟

8-شخصيتك ( عصبي ، رومانسي ، ....... )؟

9-اجمل بلد زرتها ؟

10-ماهو لونك المفضل ؟

11-من هو مثلك الاعلى ؟ 

12-ماهي حكمتك بالحياة ؟

13-ماالذي يحزنك ؟

14-ماالذي يغيظك ؟

15-ماالذي يفرحك ؟

16-افضل شخصيه في رأيك ؟

17-فنانك ومطربك المفضله؟

18-لو خيروك تكون مشرف أي قسم تختار ؟

19-من هم الأعضاء اللي تود مصادقتهم ؟ 

20-من هم الأعضاء اللي تتمنى تشوفهم؟

21-من العضو اللي تحب يضيفك لقائمة الأصدقاء ؟

22-رأيك بـ الصداقـه بيـن الجنسيـن؟

23-عضو عاجبتك صورته الشخصيه وتوقيعه ؟* *
24-عضو نشيط... ؟

25-عضو مفقود... ؟

26-عضو واثق من نفسه  ...  ؟

27-عضو داخل مزاجك  ...  ؟

28-عضو تتمنى تلقتي به  ...  ؟

29-عضو مثقف  ...  ؟

30-عضو نفسك تغير اسمه  ...  ؟

31-عضو نفسك تكفخه هههه  ...  ؟

32-عضو نفسك تقول له ( برافو عليك )  ...  ؟

33- عضو تبي تهديه بيت شعر ايش هو بيت الشعر ؟

34-ماهو رأيك بالحب ؟

35- صــف نفســـك بكلمتيـــن فقـــط..! 

36 -مــاهــو الشــئ الذي ندمــت علــي عمـلــــه؟!؟ 

37 -كـلمـــة تمنيـــــت ان تسـتطيـــع سحـبهــــا؟!؟ 

38 -آخـــر شخـــص تتـــذكــــره قبـــل أن تنـــــام؟!؟ 

39 -جــريمــة تتمنـــي لـــو تستطيـــع ارتكابهــــا؟!؟

40 -حمـامة زاجـــل حاملـــة رســالة لـك,,,من من تتمنـى ان تكــون؟!؟

41-شخـــص لطــالما حـــلمـــت بــــه؟!؟ 

42 -دمـعـــه انـذرفــــت رغـمــاً عنـــك؟!؟ 

43 -مـوقـــف صــدمــك ولــن تنســــاه؟!؟ 

44 -شـخــص تتمنــي الإنتقــام منـــه؟!؟ 

45-شــئ او عمــل لا تستطيــع مســامحته؟!؟ 

46-شــئ او شخــص غيــّر مجــري حياتـــك؟!؟

47-حلم لا تستطيـــع تحقيقه؟!؟

48-كلمة تود سماعها كل يوم؟!؟

50 -طالع رحله بريه من تاخذ معك ؟؟ 

51 - غرق المنتدى ومعك قارب مايشيل الا ثلاثه من تاخذ معك ؟ 


اسئلة اخري لكرسى الاعتراف* *

1-باقة ورد لمن تهديها ...؟؟ 

2- شخص لاترفض له طلبا ..؟؟* *
3- من هو توأم روحك ...؟؟
4-مالذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج...
5-حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فممن تتمنى ان تكون...؟؟* *

6- من هو العضو اللي يستحق انه تقول عنه محبوب بين الاعضاء ؟ 
7-مين بنظرك بيعمل بجهد بالمنتدى *​


----------



## روزي86 (28 مايو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *ميرسى بجد اختى الحبيبة دول بقا اخر شوية اسئلة ليا وبى كدا ينتهى دورى بس جاوبى على الكل بى بصراحة
> هخههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> *
> *. ماذا ستكتب لنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليله ؟
> ...




شكرا ليك يا باشا ظبطني منه له ههههههههه:gun::budo:


----------



## Samir poet (28 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> شكرا ليك يا باشا ظبطني منه له ههههههههه:gun::budo:


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا ولسة
هنوريلكى انا وبداية العمر 
واركى وراكى والزمن جميل 
قصدى جميل هههههههههههههههههههههه
هعهعهعهعهعهعهعهعهعهعهعه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
**
 عضو تقوله (( الله يسامحك )) .. 
سمير ههههههه عشان تعبت من الاسئلة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لية بس كدا هو انا عملت اية دا انا حنين قوووووووووووى
شفتى حنيى عليكى بشوية اسئلة
بسيطة جداااااااااااا
هههههههههههههههههههه
*:act31::act31:​


----------



## Nemo (29 مايو 2012)

ايه دا كله كلكوا ع البت ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟
دا الرقة والهدوء ( نص نص ههههه) روزى
شقاوة معجونة بالطيبة وشخصية راااااااااائعة بتحاول تعرف كل الناس ع بعض 
من الأخر اجتماعية وعايزة كل الناس زيها يحبوا ويتحبوا من بعض


----------



## Nemo (29 مايو 2012)




----------



## روزي86 (29 مايو 2012)

Nemo قال:


> ايه دا كله كلكوا ع البت ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟
> دا الرقة والهدوء ( نص نص ههههه) روزى
> شقاوة معجونة بالطيبة وشخصية راااااااااائعة بتحاول تعرف كل الناس ع بعض
> من الأخر اجتماعية وعايزة كل الناس زيها يحبوا ويتحبوا من بعض




هههههههههه ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي ربنا يخليكي ليا يا رافعة من روحي المعنوية:08:


----------



## روزي86 (29 مايو 2012)

Nemo قال:


>



:36_3_9:


----------



## Samir poet (29 مايو 2012)




----------

